# OBX Headers, Are They Any Good???



## KrysWitDaSE-R (Feb 16, 2007)

i was gonna go with the hotshot...but the guy retired...so i guess my only choice is the OBX headers...is it worth buying them??...Are there any more companies that make it for the SE-R???


and i heard greddy came out with a new v-manage....controls our version of VTECH!!...anybody no anything???


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

*I have some news...*

I have word from my sponsor that Megan Racing is about to release headers for the 3.5L V6 Altma. Its actually modeled right off off my SE-R. They are absolutely amazing. Great sound... a little loud, but so were my Hotshots. I think its going to be less the $400.00, but I dont how much under for sure yet. I can speak of the quality, and the HP gain is sweet. I can find out for some particulars for you guys here, considering I just found out about this yesterday. But, give me a couple days and I will hit you back on price, drop date, and what-not. Talk to ya later.


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

Headers are headers. The OBX and the hotshot are almost identical. I have the OBX which cost me like $200 and they work great. Go with the OBX and save a lot of money


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

Also about the engine management, go with the U-tech it's what all the 350z guys live by.


----------



## getbusy_3.5x (Sep 25, 2007)

Any news on the megan headers strech_tim? 
And by the way, don't quote me on this, but I think the previous owner of Hotshot now owns Streetsport Industries and they have headers for the 3.5L altima engine.
They are 304 SS and also sell all the other toys that are needed (nuts, bolts, pipes, etc...)
I am considering purchasing the SSI headers (250 +shipping) not a bad deal.


----------



## KrysWitDaSE-R (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks guy 4 all the info...i would like 2 hear more about the megan headers....get at me...thanks!


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

still no "official" word yet on when they are releasing the headers. Honestly, I have no clue as to what the hold up is exactly. If I were a betting man, Id say it was pricing. I had OBX for a short while and the gain was nice, but I like the sound of the Megan headers better. I know we all cant wait forever, so if you gotta get it now... I think OBX is a good choice. Its all about preference really. I have to go in tomorrow for some work, so I will holla at them then. I will KIT...


----------

